# mass upload, staggered by 1 minute



## cyberwuffy (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there a way to have 120 different images uploaded at once 60 seconds apart, with submissions and relevant data provided in a CSV? Is this even technically possible? Yeah, I'm just extremely lazy. >.<


----------



## Teal (Jan 1, 2014)

No. And that's why the limit was put there. 

To prevent annoying spammers.


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 1, 2014)

Spam and flood protection. Last time we allowed that, FA was getting DDoS'd weekly.
This is also why there's similar protection in place for commenting and journals(I think).


----------



## Tica (Jan 1, 2014)

I un-watch people who post more than, say, a dozen pieces of art within every few days. :/


----------



## cyberwuffy (Jan 1, 2014)

okay. Well then how about staggering it by an hour? I just have a lot of backlog to upload and would prefer to do it en masse like that somehow rather than going through "submit" million times. >.<


----------



## RailRide (Jan 1, 2014)

Instead of hoping for a rapid image dump, make a single upload each day as part of your daily routine (or however often you look at FA if not daily), so it becomes unobtrusive. Even if FA did not have spam/flood/DDOS protection, you would have been blowing your art's chances of being noticed by uploading it all at once. A huge block of artwork by the same name appearing in the recents will cause people to deliberately skip over it just to get to whatever everybody else is submitting.

 The more it's spread out and uploaded on a predictable interval, the better its chances of being seen/faved/commented/watched. I say this without knowing the quality of the work, but assuming you _want_ viewers to look at it, a rapid dump (assuming it were possible, since it's not) pretty much insures hardly anyone will see it.

---PCJ


----------



## Sar (Jan 1, 2014)

Stop being lazy, OP. Do it yourself or make some kinda Macro.


----------



## SkieFire (Jan 2, 2014)

Well look at it this way: If you dump art all in one go you are reducing your visibility to people looking at the front page at that particular time. Drip feed stuff over a few days/weeks and you might get more exposure as well as not pissing off those who are currently watching you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2014)

Odd. 
I don't think this is a good plan.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 2, 2014)

If you were really determined, you could roll a perl script or hack up a bash script to do it, but it would really be a self-defeating thing to do because of high annoyance to your watchers and low visibility to others.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 2, 2014)

SkieFire said:


> Drip feed stuff over a few days/weeks and you might get more exposure as well as not pissing off those who are currently watching you.


Exactly. If I was watching someone that submitted 120 items all at once, I would just nuke them all and not look at any.


----------



## Thaily (Jan 2, 2014)

Zenia said:


> Exactly. If I was watching someone that submitted 120 items all at once, I would just nuke them all and not look at any.



This.
And be discerning about what you upload, I've been drawing for years but I still don't have a 120 pieces I'd consider worth (re-)uploading.
Just show us your best stuff and go from there. People will have a better impression of you if you upload 20 awesome pieces than if you upload 20 awesome pieces and a 100 that are okay I guess.


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 2, 2014)

Teal said:


> No. And that's why the limit was put there.
> 
> To prevent annoying spammers.



Nobody really follows it, from what I've seen. On a regular basis, people will upload 30+ submissions in the span of 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Teal (Jan 3, 2014)

Erethzium said:


> Nobody really follows it, from what I've seen. On a regular basis, people will upload 30+ submissions in the span of 15-20 minutes.


Unless they are doing what ArielMT said you can't upload more as the _site_ doesn't let you. 

Like the other said, if someone spammed like that I'd unwatch them.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 3, 2014)

if you upload 120 pictures, a few per day, it'll give people a reason to watch
if you upload 120 pictures, all in 2 hours, it'll give people a reason to unwatch


----------



## cyberwuffy (Jan 3, 2014)

1 hour, 1 day, 2 days... If there was a way to do it en masse and stagger it by a day or every other day that would be helpful.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2014)

cyberwuffy said:


> 1 hour, 1 day, 2 days... If there was a way to do it en masse and stagger it by a day or every other day that would be helpful.



A prescheduled/delayed upload would be fantastic. In fact, it would be great if the current system let you submit as much as you wanted, but it would still post them one at a time with a delay of X between each one where X is the default site minimum delay time should no valid value be specified by the uploader.


----------



## cyberwuffy (Jan 6, 2014)

Xipoid said:


> A prescheduled/delayed upload would be fantastic. In fact, it would be great if the current system let you submit as much as you wanted, but it would still post them one at a time with a delay of X between each one where X is the default site minimum delay time should no valid value be specified by the uploader.



Given the current state of FA's dev, I wouldn't hold my breath. Folders would be nice too. Blah. Guess I'll be manually uploading crap at some point, 100+ times... manually. Blah.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2014)

cyberwuffy said:


> Given the current state of FA's dev, I wouldn't hold my breath. Folders would be nice too. Blah. Guess I'll be manually uploading crap at some point, 100+ times... manually. Blah.



Yeah... well, so it goes.


----------

